# Yamaha F115 Four Stroke Outboard



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone on the forum using one of the Yamaha F115 Four Stroke Outboards on your boat? If so, how do you like it and have you had any problems with it?



Thanks!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I know you didn't ask about it, but I've got a Suzuki 115 4 stroke. I love it...it's been great so far (around 30-40 hours or so). Go see Nic down at Posner...think they sell the Yamaha too.



Hall


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a F115 on a pioneer 175 baysport 2006, no problems whatsoever, and even with often 25+ mile offshore trips (crazy in a small boat but it handles it) I have yet to burn more than 17 gallons of fuel. It is a bit heavier and underpowered compaired to outboards I've had in the past but the reliabliliy, lack of noise, lack of vibration and zero smoke make it totally worth it. Lane


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I got one on my boat. I've had it for about 3 years now and have put some serious abuse on it. Its got probably 500-600 hours and it still starts rightup at theturn the key. I have no hesitation to venture out far and turn the engine off. Just do a 100 hour tune up everytimeand it won't have a problem.All in all, great engine


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2007 keywest with a F115 and so far so good. Just had the 100 hour service done last week. FYI the service was $516


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You have mail xlr8.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a 03' Seapro 1900 bay with a F115. Just bought this boat about three mounths ago and it is my fist experience with a four stroke. I gotta say I love it. It was real easy to do my own maintnance on. Quiet, I can run all day in the gulf, about eight hours of fishing, mix of trolling and running from spot to spot and only burn about twelve gallons of gas. No major problems that I know of with this motor at all. With no gear on the boat and about a half a tank of gas I can top out at around 38 mph.:clap


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I have 1 on my 19' Polar center console. I love it. Performs greats, start every time. I have had it for 2.5 years.

I do my own maintenance. It is not that hard. Change engine and gear oil1-2 times per year. Lube grease points. Every 2 years change impeller (some do it more often).


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had one on my Alumcraft - 21ft for 3 years and love it....Very little noise?.run all day inshore on 7-10 gal of gas?.I can fish with 3-4 people and I have no trouble running around 35mph?.

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got my boat a little over ONE month ago, and it has ONE on it! I've had it out ONE time:banghead and liked it:clap

Now that my boat is "LEGAL", and I'm off for 7 days starting Tuesday....I plan on running it 4-5 outta the seven days so I can get rid of all the ONE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------

